# gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r1

## machyl

hallo allemaal ik zit met een probleem waar zelf niet uit kom

omdat ik een vrij nieuw systeem heb wil ik de kernel versie

gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r1 gebruiken althans proberen

als ik de volgende regel in geef 

emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r1 werkt dit

niet   :Sad: 

heeft iemand een idee hoe dit voor elkaar te krijgen

 hylander  :Wink: 

----------

## infirit

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge gentoo-sources

Waar ~x86 het platform naar keuze ppc sparc of sparc64.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## machyl

bedankt infirit voor de snelle reactie 

krijg het nu wel voor elkaar.

 :Laughing: 

groeten hylander  :Very Happy: 

----------

## aardvark

 *machyl wrote:*   

> hallo allemaal ik zit met een probleem waar zelf niet uit kom
> 
> omdat ik een vrij nieuw systeem heb wil ik de kernel versie
> 
> gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r1 gebruiken althans proberen
> ...

 

Die kernel is twouwens nog niet erkend als stabiel door het gentoo dev-volk. Verder lees ik erledeer in deit forum dat deze kernel je systeem sloom kan laten werken. Uitpoberen dus en anders terug naar 2.4.19...

Dat met die Keywords is zeg maar de "unstable tree.." van gentoo

----------

## maKKus

Volgens mij is er iets mis met de gentoo-sources kernel 2.4.20-r1. Alles leek dubbel zoveel resources te gebruiken en xmms haperde best vaak, bijvoorbeeld als je een mozilla window op het beeldscherm toverde. Was mij nog nooit gebeurd. Ben zelf best wel tevreden met de ck-sources. Veel patches speciaal voor 'n snelle desktop.

----------

## H-Pi

ik draai hem ook , maar er is me nog niet zoveel opgevallen, alleen als ik iets compileer of rip draait het vervelend traag, maar das logisch  :Smile: 

beetje gek eigenlijk dat 20 minder stabiel is dan 19, oneven zou toch eigenlijk instabieler zijn?

maar ik wil die ck-sources wel eens proberen voor de grap, ik moet altijd wat te installeren hebben  :Smile: 

----------

## balk

 *H-Pi wrote:*   

> ik draai hem ook , maar er is me nog niet zoveel opgevallen, alleen als ik iets compileer of rip draait het vervelend traag, maar das logisch 
> 
> beetje gek eigenlijk dat 20 minder stabiel is dan 19, oneven zou toch eigenlijk instabieler zijn?
> 
> maar ik wil die ck-sources wel eens proberen voor de grap, ik moet altijd wat te installeren hebben 

 

oneven/even geldt alleen voor de minor nummers. 2.5.maakt_niet_uit is dus per definitie unstable en 2.4.maakt_niet_uit zou stabiel kunnen zijn.

Die ck sources zijn zeker aan te raden voor een desktop systeem. Ik draai de ck2 sources (ck3 is er ook al) omdat bijvoorbeeld alsa niet standaard in ck3 zit. Ook had ik wat probleempjes met de vmware configuratie.

----------

## sgaap

Ik draai gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r1 en heb geen problemen, het enige probleem waar ik tegen aan liep was dat ik met deze kernel geen reiserfs root partitie kon mounten op een scsi disk (2.4.19 van de gentoo-sources deed dat weer wel)

Verder valt me vooral op dat mn 3d prestaties consistenter geworden zijn (minder variatie in de fps)

----------

## Hawkeye

Hier nog een tevreden gebruiker van 2.4.20-r1. Als ik de patch.txt.gz file zo lees in /usr/src/linux dan valt me op dat de rmap patch van Rik van Riel in het VM systeem de belangrijkste wijziging is. Dat zal waarschijnlijk ook de verklaring zijn voor dat extra [kscand] kernel proces waar ik zo weinig informatie over vind op Google.

Rippen & burnen gaat trouwens perfect. Je moet er zeker voor zorgen dat je DMA mode hebt aanstaan voor al je IDE devices, anders kan een en ander inderdaad vrij bagger draaien. Sinds cdrecord2.0 heb je zelfs geen ide-scsi emulatie meer nodig om cd's te branden en kan het via ATAPI, zodat je zonder problemen hdparm -d1 -u1 /dev/hdX kan doen voor je cd(roms|writers)/DVD.

En ik heb ook totaal geen problemen met skippend geluid waar blijkbaar zo velen last van hebben. Tijdens het initieel opzetten van dit systeem was ik zo veel zaken tegelijk aan het mergen dat m'n load rond de 10 hing, maar mpg321 bleef rustig mp3'tjes afspelen. Ook in de omgang met het systeem voelde ik het amper. Granted, het was nog in de console (X mergen duurt zo lang  :Sad: ), maar ik was toch wel onder de indruk.

----------

